# Groovle vs Google



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

saw this on another forum.

I thought it interesting to pass around



> Groovle Beats Google In Domain Battle With Groovy Defense
> 
> http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/29/groovle-google/


I'll be using groovle's skin


----------

